

Vector Math in Google's Dart using SIMD - tosh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CKh7UOELpPo

======
tosh
If you are interested in Google's Dart and web application performance these
are 27 minutes worth watching.

SIMD support will enable massive speed ups to 3D graphics, 3D physics, WebGL,
Canvas, physics simulations, bullet physics et al. an important step for the
web as a platform.

